# 'NIE' or "Certificados UE- which is it??



## haza (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi there,


I'm a British citizen recently arrived and intending to work in Spain, and a bit confused about exactly which 'tramite' I need to select and make an appointment for on the Spanish Governments' webiste in order to get my NIE.

I'll explain:

On the website, after you select the province you are then presented with a list of 'tramites disponibles.' I'm confused between 2 possible options:

Asignacion NIE..............or...............Certificados UE.........

I have been told that as an EU Citizen I must apply for my 'Certificado de Ciudadano Comunitario' (EU Citizens Certificate) which comes with NIE as part of it, so it seems the second option, 'Certificados UE', is the obvious one.


However I'm not 100% sure, as the other option is for the assignment of NIE, which is also what I want. I know this probably sounds stupid for those of you who are more familiar with the whole system, however im just wondering if anyone could confirm this for me, so i don't go selectng the wrond one!

any info much appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

haza said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'm a British citizen recently arrived and intending to work in Spain, and a bit confused about exactly which 'tramite' I need to select and make an appointment for on the Spanish Governments' webiste in order to get my NIE.
> ...


you need to complete form EX18 which you can download from here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

the actual cert. is called CERTIFICADO DE REGISTRO DE CIUDADANO DE LA UNIÓN


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

+1 - as @xabiachica says.

*IF* you just want to get the NIE first and your 'residencia' (CERTIFICADO DE REGISTRO DE CIUDADANO DE LA UNIÓN) later (within 90 days though) then this is entirely possible.

It is entirely up to you.

Just remember though that getting the NIE does NOT need proof of income nor proof of health care whereas the other document does.


----------

